# I'm looking Pudel standard - Portugal



## Ronkatar (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi guys
I need some help, my name is ron and I live in portugal.
I'm looking to buy a puppy pudel standard,
,Male,color (same as in the picture)
Must be With FCI.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That color is apricot. I am in the US so I don't have any direct suggestions other than telling you the color so you can ask accurately for what you are trying to find.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Ron - Poodle Forum does not facilitate the direct buying and selling of dogs, but we do have some European members who may be able to point you in the right direction. I’ve moved this thread to our Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder forum. I’ve also added your location to your thread title, in the hopes of catching the eye of someone who can offer advice.

Wishing you the best of luck in your search!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

One idea is to contact red/apricot breeders in the US as they may have relationships with European breeders. Here are a few links for apricot/red standard breeders in the US:









Arreau Red Standard Poodles


Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...




redstandardpoodles.net









Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles







www.farleysd.com






https://www.sherocstandardpoodles.com







AKC History Making Red Champion Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles.


AKC Dark Red Standard Poodle Champions! Focused on the breed Standard, temperament and health. Low COI and genetically health tested.



www.patriotpoodles.com









NOLA Standards


Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles




www.nolastandards.com





Good luck with your search!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Ron, to find a pudel breeders and puppy, see these:

*Link to all FCI member countries and contract partners:*


FCI members and contract partners



*Contact info for FCI in Portugal:*

Clube Português de Canicultura
Rua Frei Carlos 7
PT 1600 095 LISBONNE

Tel. 00 351 21 799 47 90
Fax. 00 351 21 799 47 99





Clube Português de Canicultura – Portuguese Canine Organisation Full Member of the Fédération Cynologique Internationale.







www.cpc.pt




[email protected]


*Nearby in Spain:*

Real Sociedad Canina de España
Calle Maldonado, 56
Entreplanta
ES 28006 MADRID

Tel. 00 34 91 426 49 60





RSCE - Real Sociedad Canina de España


Real Sociedad Canina de España




www.rsce.es




[email protected]

Good luck!


----------

